

Graph of programming languages people used in 2012 - benwerd
http://www.ioncannon.net/projects/code2012/

======
dbyrd
I think the title is a little misleading. This is just a sample of people who
used the #code2012 hash tag on twitter.

------
iconjack
Wow, more people writing Haskell than HTML. I'm impressed.

~~~
mahmud
No, but some people are stupid enough to list HTML as _programming_ language.

------
mahmud
Why are people listing HTML and CSS?

